# Android Studio AVD Bootet nicht richtig



## Aruetiise (1. Aug 2017)

Hey,
Ich weiß, das ist nicht wirklich der richtige Platz für meine frage aber ich hoffe jemand kann mir dennoch helfen.
Ich beginne gerade ein Buch zur Programmierung von Apps und habe mir Android Studio (Linux Ubuntu 17.04) heruntergeladen, alles eingestellt und wenn ich ein Virtuell Device starten möchte geht es los.

Die AVDs haben folgende Einstellungen:

Nexus 5X 5.2 1080x1920 xxhdpi
Nougat Android 7.1.1 armeabi-v7a

Hochkannt
Camera Front: None
Camera Back: None
Networkspeed: Full
Latency: None
Graphics: Software-GLES 2.0
Multicore CPU 3
RAM: 2048MB
VM heap: 256MB
Internal Storage: 1024MB
SD card Studio-managed 100MB


Meistens startet das Virtull Device und fängt an zu booten. Es erscheint der Android Lade Bildschier und der Konsolen output von Linux ist 
	
	
	
	





```
WARN - run.EmulatorConnectionListener - Emulator not ready yet, dev.bootcomplete = null
```

Irgentwann schließt sich das AVD und nicht passiert.

Einmal hat das AVD zu ende gebootet ist aber abgestürzt als ich auf dem Handy google öffnen wollte.

Mach mal kommt auch der Ellen lange output in der Konsole bevor es Abstürzt

```
*** Error in `/home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/qemu/linux-x86_64/qemu-system-armel': double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x00007fa08c08ca00 ***
```
Es Scheint ja etwas mit der Virtallisierung nicht zu stimmen da der fehler in einer der qemu Dateien auftritt.
(Ist glaube ich das Interessanteste der rest ist im Spoiler)



Spoiler: Sehr langer Output





```
*** Error in `/home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/qemu/linux-x86_64/qemu-system-armel': double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x00007fa08c08ca00 ***
======= Backtrace: =========
/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6(+0x7908b)[0x7fa20d42608b]
/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6(+0x826fa)[0x7fa20d42f6fa]
/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6(cfree+0x4c)[0x7fa20d43312c]
/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/nouveau_dri.so(+0x492e45)[0x7fa1f6b4fe45]
/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/nouveau_dri.so(+0x493132)[0x7fa1f6b50132]
/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/nouveau_dri.so(+0x1de90d)[0x7fa1f689b90d]
/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/nouveau_dri.so(+0x1de950)[0x7fa1f689b950]
/home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/lib64OpenglRender.so(+0x45e9a)[0x7fa1f7d52e9a]
/home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/lib64OpenglRender.so(+0x32f42)[0x7fa1f7d3ff42]
/home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/lib64OpenglRender.so(+0x646e)[0x7fa1f7d1346e]
/home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/lib64OpenglRender.so(+0x67884)[0x7fa1f7d74884]
/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0(+0x76da)[0x7fa20fd646da]
/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6(clone+0x5f)[0x7fa20d4b517f]
======= Memory map: ========
00400000-0131c000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 12326482                           /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/qemu/linux-x86_64/qemu-system-armel
0131c000-014be000 rwxp 00f1b000 08:15 12326482                           /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/qemu/linux-x86_64/qemu-system-armel
014be000-01905000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
02d88000-180c3000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0                                  [heap]
7fa084000000-7fa084e33000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa084e33000-7fa088000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa08c000000-7fa08c45b000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa08c45b000-7fa090000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa090000000-7fa091c43000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa091c43000-7fa094000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa094000000-7fa094021000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa094021000-7fa098000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa098000000-7fa099e43000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa099e43000-7fa09c000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa09c000000-7fa09c021000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa09c021000-7fa0a0000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0a0000000-7fa0a0021000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0a0021000-7fa0a4000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0a4000000-7fa0a4021000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0a4021000-7fa0a8000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0a8000000-7fa0a8021000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0a8021000-7fa0ac000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0ac000000-7fa0ac021000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0ac021000-7fa0b0000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0b0000000-7fa0b0021000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0b0021000-7fa0b4000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0b4000000-7fa0b4022000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0b4022000-7fa0b8000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0b8000000-7fa0b8021000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0b8021000-7fa0bc000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0bc000000-7fa0bf521000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0bf521000-7fa0c0000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0c07e0000-7fa0c09e0000 rwxs 13eb1b000 00:06 13211                     /dev/dri/card0
7fa0c17f7000-7fa0c17f8000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0c17f8000-7fa0c19f8000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0c19f8000-7fa0c19f9000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0c19f9000-7fa0c1bf9000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0c1bf9000-7fa0c1bfa000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0c1bfa000-7fa0c3dfb000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0c3dfb000-7fa0c3ffb000 rwxs 1304e6000 00:06 13211                     /dev/dri/card0
7fa0c3ffd000-7fa0c7ffd000 rwxs 00000000 00:05 147461                     /memfd:pulseaudio (deleted)
7fa0c7ffd000-7fa0cbffd000 rwxs 00000000 00:05 29134                      /memfd:pulseaudio (deleted)
7fa0cbffd000-7fa0cfffd000 rwxs 00000000 00:05 145546                     /memfd:pulseaudio (deleted)
7fa0d0000000-7fa0d0021000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d0021000-7fa0d4000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d41f6000-7fa0d4bf6000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d4bf6000-7fa0d4bf7000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d4bf7000-7fa0d4df7000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d4df7000-7fa0d4df8000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d4df8000-7fa0d55f8000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d55f8000-7fa0d55f9000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d55f9000-7fa0d5df9000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d5df9000-7fa0d5dfa000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d5dfa000-7fa0d65fa000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d65fa000-7fa0d65fb000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d65fb000-7fa0d6dfb000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d6dfb000-7fa0d6dfc000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d6dfc000-7fa0d75fc000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d75fc000-7fa0d75fd000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d75fd000-7fa0d7dfd000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa0d7dfd000-7fa0dbdfd000 rwxs 00000000 00:05 145546                     /memfd:pulseaudio (deleted)
7fa0dbe00000-7fa19be00000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa19be00000-7fa19be01000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa19bf79000-7fa19bff9000 rwxs 11b094000 00:06 13211                     /dev/dri/card0
7fa19c000000-7fa19dfac000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa19dfac000-7fa1a0000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a0019000-7fa1a0099000 rwxs 11b014000 00:06 13211                     /dev/dri/card0
7fa1a009e000-7fa1a009f000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a009f000-7fa1a089f000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a089f000-7fa1a08a0000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a08a0000-7fa1a10a0000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a10a0000-7fa1a10a1000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a10a1000-7fa1a11a1000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a11a1000-7fa1a11a2000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a11a2000-7fa1a12a2000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a12a2000-7fa1a12a3000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a12a3000-7fa1a13a3000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a13a3000-7fa1a13a4000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a13a4000-7fa1a14a4000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a14a4000-7fa1a14a5000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a14a5000-7fa1a15a5000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a15a5000-7fa1a16ef000 rwxs 00000000 00:05 5406732                    /SYSV00000000 (deleted)
7fa1a16f0000-7fa1a16f1000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a16f1000-7fa1a17f1000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a17f1000-7fa1a17f2000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a17f2000-7fa1a18f2000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a18f2000-7fa1a18f3000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a18f3000-7fa1a20f3000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a20f3000-7fa1a20f4000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1a20f4000-7fa1dffff000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1dffff000-7fa1e0000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e0000000-7fa1e0021000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e0021000-7fa1e4000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e4051000-7fa1e40d1000 rwxs 11af94000 00:06 13211                     /dev/dri/card0
7fa1e40d6000-7fa1e40d7000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e40d7000-7fa1e41d7000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e41d7000-7fa1e41d8000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e41d8000-7fa1e42d8000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e42d8000-7fa1e42d9000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e42d9000-7fa1e4ad9000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e4ad9000-7fa1e4ada000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e4ada000-7fa1e52da000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e52da000-7fa1e52db000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e52db000-7fa1e53db000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e53db000-7fa1e53dc000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e53dc000-7fa1e54dc000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e54dc000-7fa1e54dd000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e54dd000-7fa1e55dd000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e55dd000-7fa1e55de000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e55de000-7fa1e56de000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e56de000-7fa1e56df000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e56df000-7fa1e57df000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e57df000-7fa1e57e0000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e57e0000-7fa1e58e0000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e58e0000-7fa1e58e1000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e58e1000-7fa1e59e1000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e59e1000-7fa1e59e2000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e59e2000-7fa1e5ae2000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e5ae2000-7fa1e5ae3000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e5ae3000-7fa1e5be3000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e5be3000-7fa1e5be4000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e5be4000-7fa1e5ce4000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e5ce4000-7fa1e5ce5000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e5ce5000-7fa1e5de5000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e5de5000-7fa1e5de6000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e5de6000-7fa1e5ee6000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e5ee6000-7fa1e5ee7000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e5ee7000-7fa1e5fe7000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e5fe7000-7fa1e5fe8000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e5fe8000-7fa1e60e8000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e60e8000-7fa1e60e9000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e60e9000-7fa1e61e9000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e61e9000-7fa1e61ea000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e61ea000-7fa1e62ea000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e62ea000-7fa1e62eb000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e62eb000-7fa1e63eb000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e63eb000-7fa1e63ec000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e63ec000-7fa1e64ec000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e64ec000-7fa1e64ed000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e64ed000-7fa1e65ed000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e65ed000-7fa1e65ee000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e65ee000-7fa1e66ee000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e66ee000-7fa1e66ef000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e66ef000-7fa1e67ef000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e67ef000-7fa1e67f0000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e67f0000-7fa1e68f0000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e68f0000-7fa1e68f1000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e68f1000-7fa1e69f1000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e69f1000-7fa1e69f2000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e69f2000-7fa1e6af2000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e6af2000-7fa1e6af3000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e6af3000-7fa1e6bf3000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e6bf3000-7fa1e6bf4000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e6bf4000-7fa1e6cf4000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e6cf4000-7fa1e6cf5000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e6cf5000-7fa1e6df5000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e6df5000-7fa1e6df6000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e6df6000-7fa1e6ef6000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e6ef6000-7fa1e6ef7000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e6ef7000-7fa1e6ff7000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e6ff7000-7fa1e6ff8000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e6ff8000-7fa1e70f8000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e70f8000-7fa1e70f9000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e70f9000-7fa1e71f9000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e71f9000-7fa1e71fa000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e71fa000-7fa1e72fa000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e72fa000-7fa1e72fb000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e72fb000-7fa1e73fb000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e73fb000-7fa1e73fc000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e73fc000-7fa1e74fc000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e74fc000-7fa1e74fd000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e74fd000-7fa1e75fd000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e75fd000-7fa1e75fe000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e75fe000-7fa1e76fe000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e76fe000-7fa1e76ff000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e76ff000-7fa1e7eff000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e7eff000-7fa1e7f00000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e7f00000-7fa1e8000000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1e8000000-7fa1eab05000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1eab05000-7fa1ec000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec07d000-7fa1ec09c000 rwxs 00000000 00:05 5373963                    /SYSV00000000 (deleted)
7fa1ec09c000-7fa1ec09d000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec09d000-7fa1ec19d000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec19d000-7fa1ec19e000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec19e000-7fa1ec29e000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec29e000-7fa1ec29f000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec29f000-7fa1ec39f000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec39f000-7fa1ec3a0000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec3a0000-7fa1ec4a0000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec4a0000-7fa1ec4a1000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec4a1000-7fa1ec5a1000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec5a1000-7fa1ec5a2000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec5a2000-7fa1ec6a2000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec6a2000-7fa1ec6a3000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec6a3000-7fa1ec7a3000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec7a3000-7fa1ec7a4000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec7a4000-7fa1ec8a4000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec8a4000-7fa1ec8a5000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ec8a5000-7fa1ed0a5000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1ed0a5000-7fa1efc97000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11804827                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libLLVM-4.0.so.1
7fa1efc97000-7fa1efc98000 ---p 02bf2000 08:15 11804827                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libLLVM-4.0.so.1
7fa1efc98000-7fa1effac000 r-xp 02bf2000 08:15 11804827                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libLLVM-4.0.so.1
7fa1effac000-7fa1effb1000 rwxp 02f06000 08:15 11804827                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libLLVM-4.0.so.1
7fa1effb1000-7fa1f0000000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f0000000-7fa1f0021000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f0021000-7fa1f4000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f400f000-7fa1f4010000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4010000-7fa1f4110000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4110000-7fa1f4111000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4111000-7fa1f4211000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4211000-7fa1f4212000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4212000-7fa1f4312000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4312000-7fa1f4313000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4313000-7fa1f4413000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4413000-7fa1f4414000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4414000-7fa1f4514000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4514000-7fa1f4515000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4515000-7fa1f4615000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4615000-7fa1f4633000 rwxs 00000000 00:05 5308426                    /SYSV00000000 (deleted)
7fa1f4633000-7fa1f4634000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4634000-7fa1f4734000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4734000-7fa1f4735000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4735000-7fa1f4835000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4835000-7fa1f4836000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4836000-7fa1f4936000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4936000-7fa1f4937000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4937000-7fa1f4a37000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4a37000-7fa1f4a38000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4a38000-7fa1f4b38000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4b38000-7fa1f4b39000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f4b39000-7fa1f5339000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f5339000-7fa1f53b9000 rwxs 11af14000 00:06 13211                     /dev/dri/card0
7fa1f53bd000-7fa1f53f5000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 12192865                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/s2tc/libtxc_dxtn.so
7fa1f53f5000-7fa1f55f5000 ---p 00038000 08:15 12192865                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/s2tc/libtxc_dxtn.so
7fa1f55f5000-7fa1f55f6000 r-xp 00038000 08:15 12192865                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/s2tc/libtxc_dxtn.so
7fa1f55f6000-7fa1f55f7000 rwxp 00039000 08:15 12192865                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/s2tc/libtxc_dxtn.so
7fa1f55fd000-7fa1f5622000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936900                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtinfo.so.5.9
7fa1f5622000-7fa1f5821000 ---p 00025000 08:15 3936900                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtinfo.so.5.9
7fa1f5821000-7fa1f5825000 r-xp 00024000 08:15 3936900                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtinfo.so.5.9
7fa1f5825000-7fa1f5826000 rwxp 00028000 08:15 3936900                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtinfo.so.5.9
7fa1f582d000-7fa1f585e000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11805333                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libedit.so.2.0.55
7fa1f585e000-7fa1f5a5d000 ---p 00031000 08:15 11805333                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libedit.so.2.0.55
7fa1f5a5d000-7fa1f5a5f000 r-xp 00030000 08:15 11805333                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libedit.so.2.0.55
7fa1f5a5f000-7fa1f5a60000 rwxp 00032000 08:15 11805333                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libedit.so.2.0.55
7fa1f5a60000-7fa1f5a64000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f5a65000-7fa1f5a6c000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11805381                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libffi.so.6.0.4
7fa1f5a6c000-7fa1f5c6b000 ---p 00007000 08:15 11805381                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libffi.so.6.0.4
7fa1f5c6b000-7fa1f5c6c000 r-xp 00006000 08:15 11805381                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libffi.so.6.0.4
7fa1f5c6c000-7fa1f5c6d000 rwxp 00007000 08:15 11805381                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libffi.so.6.0.4
7fa1f5c6d000-7fa1f5c84000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11805338                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libelf-0.166.so
7fa1f5c84000-7fa1f5e83000 ---p 00017000 08:15 11805338                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libelf-0.166.so
7fa1f5e83000-7fa1f5e84000 r-xp 00016000 08:15 11805338                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libelf-0.166.so
7fa1f5e84000-7fa1f5e85000 rwxp 00017000 08:15 11805338                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libelf-0.166.so
7fa1f5e85000-7fa1f5e8e000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11805303                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm_amdgpu.so.1.0.0
7fa1f5e8e000-7fa1f608d000 ---p 00009000 08:15 11805303                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm_amdgpu.so.1.0.0
7fa1f608d000-7fa1f608e000 r-xp 00008000 08:15 11805303                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm_amdgpu.so.1.0.0
7fa1f608e000-7fa1f608f000 rwxp 00009000 08:15 11805303                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm_amdgpu.so.1.0.0
7fa1f6095000-7fa1f60a0000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11805309                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm_radeon.so.1.0.1
7fa1f60a0000-7fa1f629f000 ---p 0000b000 08:15 11805309                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm_radeon.so.1.0.1
7fa1f629f000-7fa1f62a0000 r-xp 0000a000 08:15 11805309                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm_radeon.so.1.0.1
7fa1f62a0000-7fa1f62a1000 rwxp 0000b000 08:15 11805309                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm_radeon.so.1.0.1
7fa1f62a5000-7fa1f62ac000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11805307                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm_nouveau.so.2.0.0
7fa1f62ac000-7fa1f64ab000 ---p 00007000 08:15 11805307                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm_nouveau.so.2.0.0
7fa1f64ab000-7fa1f64ac000 r-xp 00006000 08:15 11805307                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm_nouveau.so.2.0.0
7fa1f64ac000-7fa1f64ad000 rwxp 00007000 08:15 11805307                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm_nouveau.so.2.0.0
7fa1f64ad000-7fa1f64bb000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11806165                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsensors.so.4.4.0
7fa1f64bb000-7fa1f66ba000 ---p 0000e000 08:15 11806165                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsensors.so.4.4.0
7fa1f66ba000-7fa1f66bb000 r-xp 0000d000 08:15 11806165                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsensors.so.4.4.0
7fa1f66bb000-7fa1f66bc000 rwxp 0000e000 08:15 11806165                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsensors.so.4.4.0
7fa1f66bd000-7fa1f7029000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 12063096                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/nouveau_dri.so
7fa1f7029000-7fa1f7229000 ---p 0096c000 08:15 12063096                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/nouveau_dri.so
7fa1f7229000-7fa1f7264000 r-xp 0096c000 08:15 12063096                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/nouveau_dri.so
7fa1f7264000-7fa1f7270000 rwxp 009a7000 08:15 12063096                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/nouveau_dri.so
7fa1f7270000-7fa1f7467000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f746c000-7fa1f746d000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f746d000-7fa1f7c6d000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f7c6d000-7fa1f7c93000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 12981479                   /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo
7fa1f7c95000-7fa1f7d04000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11281693                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/lib64GLES_CM_translator.so
7fa1f7d04000-7fa1f7d06000 rwxp 0006f000 08:15 11281693                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/lib64GLES_CM_translator.so
7fa1f7d06000-7fa1f7d08000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f7d0d000-7fa1f7daf000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11281691                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/lib64OpenglRender.so
7fa1f7daf000-7fa1f7db1000 rwxp 000a1000 08:15 11281691                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/lib64OpenglRender.so
7fa1f7db1000-7fa1f7db2000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f7db5000-7fa1f7df6000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936842                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss_resolve.so.2
7fa1f7df6000-7fa1f7df9000 r-xp 00040000 08:15 3936842                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss_resolve.so.2
7fa1f7df9000-7fa1f7dfa000 rwxp 00043000 08:15 3936842                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss_resolve.so.2
7fa1f7dfa000-7fa1f7dfb000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f7dfd000-7fa1f7dff000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936834                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss_mdns4_minimal.so.2
7fa1f7dff000-7fa1f7ffe000 ---p 00002000 08:15 3936834                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss_mdns4_minimal.so.2
7fa1f7ffe000-7fa1f7fff000 r-xp 00001000 08:15 3936834                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss_mdns4_minimal.so.2
7fa1f7fff000-7fa1f8000000 rwxp 00002000 08:15 3936834                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss_mdns4_minimal.so.2
7fa1f8000000-7fa1f8044000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1f8044000-7fa1fc000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1fc000000-7fa1fc1e3000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa1fc1e3000-7fa200000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa200000000-7fa200021000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa200021000-7fa204000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa204005000-7fa204016000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 12981565                   /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/pulseaudio.mo
7fa20401d000-7fa204028000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936828                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss_files-2.24.so
7fa204028000-7fa204227000 ---p 0000b000 08:15 3936828                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss_files-2.24.so
7fa204227000-7fa204228000 r-xp 0000a000 08:15 3936828                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss_files-2.24.so
7fa204228000-7fa204229000 rwxp 0000b000 08:15 3936828                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss_files-2.24.so
7fa204229000-7fa20422f000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa204244000-7fa204246000 rwxs 11d2ff000 00:06 13211                     /dev/dri/card0
7fa20424d000-7fa204254000 r-xs 00000000 08:15 12063514                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gconv/gconv-modules.cache
7fa204254000-7fa204255000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa204255000-7fa204a55000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa204a55000-7fa204cf1000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11281696                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/lib64GLES_V2_translator.so
7fa204cf1000-7fa204cf9000 rwxp 0029b000 08:15 11281696                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/lib64GLES_V2_translator.so
7fa204cf9000-7fa204cfa000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa204cfd000-7fa204d50000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11281692                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/lib64EGL_translator.so
7fa204d50000-7fa204d53000 rwxp 00053000 08:15 11281692                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/lib64EGL_translator.so
7fa204d53000-7fa204d55000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa204d5c000-7fa204d5d000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa204d5d000-7fa20555d000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa20555d000-7fa205574000 r-xs 00000000 08:15 13390571                   /usr/share/icons/gnome/icon-theme.cache
7fa205575000-7fa20557e000 r-xs 00000000 08:15 13379291                   /usr/share/icons/Adwaita/icon-theme.cache
7fa205585000-7fa20558a000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11543593                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/qt/plugins/imageformats/libqsvg.so
7fa20558a000-7fa20558b000 rwxp 00005000 08:15 11543593                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/qt/plugins/imageformats/libqsvg.so
7fa20558d000-7fa20590c000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 12195122                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/resources/resources.rcc
7fa20590c000-7fa20590d000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa20590d000-7fa20610d000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa20610d000-7fa2062f3000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11410687                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/qt/lib/libQt5XcbQpa.so.5
7fa2062f3000-7fa206302000 rwxp 001e5000 08:15 11410687                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/qt/lib/libQt5XcbQpa.so.5
7fa206302000-7fa206303000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa206305000-7fa206ccc000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11803734                   /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive
7fa206cd2000-7fa206cd3000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa206cd3000-7fa2074d3000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa2074d3000-7fa2074d4000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa2074d4000-7fa207cd4000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa207cd4000-7fa207cd5000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
7fa207cd5000-7fa2084d5000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa2084d5000-7fa2084e8000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936777                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgpg-error.so.0.21.0
7fa2084e8000-7fa2086e7000 ---p 00013000 08:15 3936777                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgpg-error.so.0.21.0
7fa2086e7000-7fa2086e8000 r-xp 00012000 08:15 3936777                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgpg-error.so.0.21.0
7fa2086e8000-7fa2086e9000 rwxp 00013000 08:15 3936777                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgpg-error.so.0.21.0
7fa2086ed000-7fa20875f000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936859                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcre.so.3.13.3
7fa20875f000-7fa20895e000 ---p 00072000 08:15 3936859                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcre.so.3.13.3
7fa20895e000-7fa20895f000 r-xp 00071000 08:15 3936859                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcre.so.3.13.3
7fa20895f000-7fa208960000 rwxp 00072000 08:15 3936859                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcre.so.3.13.3
7fa208965000-7fa20897c000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936880                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libresolv-2.24.so
7fa20897c000-7fa208b7c000 ---p 00017000 08:15 3936880                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libresolv-2.24.so
7fa208b7c000-7fa208b7d000 r-xp 00017000 08:15 3936880                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libresolv-2.24.so
7fa208b7d000-7fa208b7e000 rwxp 00018000 08:15 3936880                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libresolv-2.24.so
7fa208b7e000-7fa208b80000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa208b85000-7fa208c12000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11806408                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libvorbisenc.so.2.0.11
7fa208c12000-7fa208e11000 ---p 0008d000 08:15 11806408                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libvorbisenc.so.2.0.11
7fa208e11000-7fa208e2d000 r-xp 0008c000 08:15 11806408                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libvorbisenc.so.2.0.11
7fa208e2d000-7fa208e2e000 rwxp 000a8000 08:15 11806408                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libvorbisenc.so.2.0.11
7fa208e35000-7fa208e5f000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11806406                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libvorbis.so.0.4.8
7fa208e5f000-7fa20905e000 ---p 0002a000 08:15 11806406                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libvorbis.so.0.4.8
7fa20905e000-7fa20905f000 r-xp 00029000 08:15 11806406                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libvorbis.so.0.4.8
7fa20905f000-7fa209060000 rwxp 0002a000 08:15 11806406                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libvorbis.so.0.4.8
7fa209065000-7fa20906c000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11805975                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libogg.so.0.8.2
7fa20906c000-7fa20926c000 ---p 00007000 08:15 11805975                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libogg.so.0.8.2
7fa20926c000-7fa20926d000 r-xp 00007000 08:15 11805975                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libogg.so.0.8.2
7fa20926d000-7fa20926e000 rwxp 00008000 08:15 11805975                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libogg.so.0.8.2
7fa209275000-7fa2092ea000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11804799                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libFLAC.so.8.3.0
7fa2092ea000-7fa2094ea000 ---p 00075000 08:15 11804799                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libFLAC.so.8.3.0
7fa2094ea000-7fa2094eb000 r-xp 00075000 08:15 11804799                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libFLAC.so.8.3.0
7fa2094eb000-7fa2094ec000 rwxp 00076000 08:15 11804799                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libFLAC.so.8.3.0
7fa2094ed000-7fa209503000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936822                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnsl-2.24.so
7fa209503000-7fa209702000 ---p 00016000 08:15 3936822                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnsl-2.24.so
7fa209702000-7fa209703000 r-xp 00015000 08:15 3936822                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnsl-2.24.so
7fa209703000-7fa209704000 rwxp 00016000 08:15 3936822                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnsl-2.24.so
7fa209704000-7fa209706000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa20970d000-7fa209814000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936773                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcrypt.so.20.1.6
7fa209814000-7fa209a13000 ---p 00107000 08:15 3936773                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcrypt.so.20.1.6
7fa209a13000-7fa209a15000 r-xp 00106000 08:15 3936773                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcrypt.so.20.1.6
7fa209a15000-7fa209a1c000 rwxp 00108000 08:15 3936773                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcrypt.so.20.1.6
7fa209a1d000-7fa209a34000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11805837                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblz4.so.1.7.1
7fa209a34000-7fa209c33000 ---p 00017000 08:15 11805837                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblz4.so.1.7.1
7fa209c33000-7fa209c34000 r-xp 00016000 08:15 11805837                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblz4.so.1.7.1
7fa209c34000-7fa209c35000 rwxp 00017000 08:15 11805837                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblz4.so.1.7.1
7fa209c35000-7fa209c59000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936796                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblzma.so.5.2.2
7fa209c59000-7fa209e59000 ---p 00024000 08:15 3936796                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblzma.so.5.2.2
7fa209e59000-7fa209e5a000 r-xp 00024000 08:15 3936796                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblzma.so.5.2.2
7fa209e5a000-7fa209e5b000 rwxp 00025000 08:15 3936796                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblzma.so.5.2.2
7fa209e5d000-7fa209e82000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936886                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libselinux.so.1
7fa209e82000-7fa20a081000 ---p 00025000 08:15 3936886                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libselinux.so.1
7fa20a081000-7fa20a082000 r-xp 00024000 08:15 3936886                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libselinux.so.1
7fa20a082000-7fa20a083000 rwxp 00025000 08:15 3936886                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libselinux.so.1
7fa20a083000-7fa20a085000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa20a085000-7fa20a08a000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11804991                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0
7fa20a08a000-7fa20a289000 ---p 00005000 08:15 11804991                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0
7fa20a289000-7fa20a28a000 r-xp 00004000 08:15 11804991                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0
7fa20a28a000-7fa20a28b000 rwxp 00005000 08:15 11804991                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0
7fa20a28d000-7fa20a28f000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11804980                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXau.so.6.0.0
7fa20a28f000-7fa20a48f000 ---p 00002000 08:15 11804980                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXau.so.6.0.0
7fa20a48f000-7fa20a490000 r-xp 00002000 08:15 11804980                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXau.so.6.0.0
7fa20a490000-7fa20a491000 rwxp 00003000 08:15 11804980                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXau.so.6.0.0
7fa20a495000-7fa20a4a4000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11805301                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm.so.2.4.0
7fa20a4a4000-7fa20a6a4000 ---p 0000f000 08:15 11805301                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm.so.2.4.0
7fa20a6a4000-7fa20a6a5000 r-xp 0000f000 08:15 11805301                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm.so.2.4.0
7fa20a6a5000-7fa20a6a6000 rwxp 00010000 08:15 11805301                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm.so.2.4.0
7fa20a6ad000-7fa20a6b2000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11805031                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0
7fa20a6b2000-7fa20a8b1000 ---p 00005000 08:15 11805031                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0
7fa20a8b1000-7fa20a8b2000 r-xp 00004000 08:15 11805031                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0
7fa20a8b2000-7fa20a8b3000 rwxp 00005000 08:15 11805031                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0
7fa20a8b5000-7fa20a8b9000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11806499                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-dri2.so.0.0.0
7fa20a8b9000-7fa20aab8000 ---p 00004000 08:15 11806499                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-dri2.so.0.0.0
7fa20aab8000-7fa20aab9000 r-xp 00003000 08:15 11806499                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-dri2.so.0.0.0
7fa20aab9000-7fa20aaba000 rwxp 00004000 08:15 11806499                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-dri2.so.0.0.0
7fa20aabd000-7fa20aad4000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11806503                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-glx.so.0.0.0
7fa20aad4000-7fa20acd3000 ---p 00017000 08:15 11806503                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-glx.so.0.0.0
7fa20acd3000-7fa20acd5000 r-xp 00016000 08:15 11806503                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-glx.so.0.0.0
7fa20acd5000-7fa20acd6000 rwxp 00018000 08:15 11806503                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-glx.so.0.0.0
7fa20acdd000-7fa20acde000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11804974                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11-xcb.so.1.0.0
7fa20acde000-7fa20aedd000 ---p 00001000 08:15 11804974                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11-xcb.so.1.0.0
7fa20aedd000-7fa20aede000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11804974                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11-xcb.so.1.0.0
7fa20aede000-7fa20aedf000 rwxp 00001000 08:15 11804974                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11-xcb.so.1.0.0
7fa20aee5000-7fa20aeea000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11804995                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXfixes.so.3.1.0
7fa20aeea000-7fa20b0e9000 ---p 00005000 08:15 11804995                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXfixes.so.3.1.0
7fa20b0e9000-7fa20b0ea000 r-xp 00004000 08:15 11804995                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXfixes.so.3.1.0
7fa20b0ea000-7fa20b0eb000 rwxp 00005000 08:15 11804995                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXfixes.so.3.1.0
7fa20b0ed000-7fa20b0ef000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11804989                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXdamage.so.1.1.0
7fa20b0ef000-7fa20b2ee000 ---p 00002000 08:15 11804989                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXdamage.so.1.1.0
7fa20b2ee000-7fa20b2ef000 r-xp 00001000 08:15 11804989                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXdamage.so.1.1.0
7fa20b2ef000-7fa20b2f0000 rwxp 00002000 08:15 11804989                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXdamage.so.1.1.0
7fa20b2f5000-7fa20b306000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11804993                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXext.so.6.4.0
7fa20b306000-7fa20b505000 ---p 00011000 08:15 11804993                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXext.so.6.4.0
7fa20b505000-7fa20b506000 r-xp 00010000 08:15 11804993                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXext.so.6.4.0
7fa20b506000-7fa20b507000 rwxp 00011000 08:15 11804993                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXext.so.6.4.0
7fa20b50d000-7fa20b537000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11805508                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglapi.so.0.0.0
7fa20b537000-7fa20b736000 ---p 0002a000 08:15 11805508                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglapi.so.0.0.0
7fa20b736000-7fa20b73a000 r-xp 00029000 08:15 11805508                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglapi.so.0.0.0
7fa20b73a000-7fa20b73b000 rwxp 0002d000 08:15 11805508                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglapi.so.0.0.0
7fa20b73b000-7fa20b73c000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa20b73d000-7fa20b73e000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11806545                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxshmfence.so.1.0.0
7fa20b73e000-7fa20b93e000 ---p 00001000 08:15 11806545                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxshmfence.so.1.0.0
7fa20b93e000-7fa20b93f000 r-xp 00001000 08:15 11806545                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxshmfence.so.1.0.0
7fa20b93f000-7fa20b940000 rwxp 00002000 08:15 11806545                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxshmfence.so.1.0.0
7fa20b945000-7fa20b94a000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11806523                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-sync.so.1.0.0
7fa20b94a000-7fa20bb4a000 ---p 00005000 08:15 11806523                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-sync.so.1.0.0
7fa20bb4a000-7fa20bb4b000 r-xp 00005000 08:15 11806523                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-sync.so.1.0.0
7fa20bb4b000-7fa20bb4c000 rwxp 00006000 08:15 11806523                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-sync.so.1.0.0
7fa20bb4d000-7fa20bb4f000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11806511                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-present.so.0.0.0
7fa20bb4f000-7fa20bd4e000 ---p 00002000 08:15 11806511                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-present.so.0.0.0
7fa20bd4e000-7fa20bd4f000 r-xp 00001000 08:15 11806511                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-present.so.0.0.0
7fa20bd4f000-7fa20bd50000 rwxp 00002000 08:15 11806511                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-present.so.0.0.0
7fa20bd55000-7fa20bd57000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11806501                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-dri3.so.0.0.0
7fa20bd57000-7fa20bf56000 ---p 00002000 08:15 11806501                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-dri3.so.0.0.0
7fa20bf56000-7fa20bf57000 r-xp 00001000 08:15 11806501                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-dri3.so.0.0.0
7fa20bf57000-7fa20bf58000 rwxp 00002000 08:15 11806501                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb-dri3.so.0.0.0
7fa20bf5d000-7fa20bf84000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936764                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libexpat.so.1.6.2
7fa20bf84000-7fa20c184000 ---p 00027000 08:15 3936764                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libexpat.so.1.6.2
7fa20c184000-7fa20c186000 r-xp 00027000 08:15 3936764                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libexpat.so.1.6.2
7fa20c186000-7fa20c187000 rwxp 00029000 08:15 3936764                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libexpat.so.1.6.2
7fa20c18d000-7fa20c192000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11805080                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libasyncns.so.0.3.1
7fa20c192000-7fa20c391000 ---p 00005000 08:15 11805080                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libasyncns.so.0.3.1
7fa20c391000-7fa20c392000 r-xp 00004000 08:15 11805080                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libasyncns.so.0.3.1
7fa20c392000-7fa20c393000 rwxp 00005000 08:15 11805080                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libasyncns.so.0.3.1
7fa20c395000-7fa20c407000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11806198                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsndfile.so.1.0.27
7fa20c407000-7fa20c607000 ---p 00072000 08:15 11806198                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsndfile.so.1.0.27
7fa20c607000-7fa20c609000 r-xp 00072000 08:15 11806198                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsndfile.so.1.0.27
7fa20c609000-7fa20c60a000 rwxp 00074000 08:15 11806198                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsndfile.so.1.0.27
7fa20c60a000-7fa20c60c000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa20c60d000-7fa20c615000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936912                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libwrap.so.0.7.6
7fa20c615000-7fa20c815000 ---p 00008000 08:15 3936912                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libwrap.so.0.7.6
7fa20c815000-7fa20c816000 r-xp 00008000 08:15 3936912                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libwrap.so.0.7.6
7fa20c816000-7fa20c817000 rwxp 00009000 08:15 3936912                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libwrap.so.0.7.6
7fa20c81d000-7fa20c83e000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11806533                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb.so.1.1.0
7fa20c83e000-7fa20ca3d000 ---p 00021000 08:15 11806533                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb.so.1.1.0
7fa20ca3d000-7fa20ca3e000 r-xp 00020000 08:15 11806533                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb.so.1.1.0
7fa20ca3e000-7fa20ca3f000 rwxp 00021000 08:15 11806533                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb.so.1.1.0
7fa20ca45000-7fa20ca60000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936914                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libz.so.1.2.11
7fa20ca60000-7fa20cc5f000 ---p 0001b000 08:15 3936914                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libz.so.1.2.11
7fa20cc5f000-7fa20cc60000 r-xp 0001a000 08:15 3936914                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libz.so.1.2.11
7fa20cc60000-7fa20cc61000 rwxp 0001b000 08:15 3936914                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libz.so.1.2.11
7fa20cc65000-7fa20ccd3000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 12191140                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2.0
7fa20ccd3000-7fa20ced2000 ---p 0006e000 08:15 12191140                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2.0
7fa20ced2000-7fa20ced5000 r-xp 0006d000 08:15 12191140                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2.0
7fa20ced5000-7fa20ced6000 rwxp 00070000 08:15 12191140                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2.0
7fa20ced6000-7fa20ced7000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa20cedd000-7fa20cf27000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936749                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdbus-1.so.3.14.7
7fa20cf27000-7fa20d127000 ---p 0004a000 08:15 3936749                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdbus-1.so.3.14.7
7fa20d127000-7fa20d128000 r-xp 0004a000 08:15 3936749                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdbus-1.so.3.14.7
7fa20d128000-7fa20d129000 rwxp 0004b000 08:15 3936749                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdbus-1.so.3.14.7
7fa20d12d000-7fa20d1aa000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 12192800                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/libpulsecommon-10.0.so
7fa20d1aa000-7fa20d3a9000 ---p 0007d000 08:15 12192800                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/libpulsecommon-10.0.so
7fa20d3a9000-7fa20d3ab000 r-xp 0007c000 08:15 12192800                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/libpulsecommon-10.0.so
7fa20d3ab000-7fa20d3ac000 rwxp 0007e000 08:15 12192800                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/libpulsecommon-10.0.so
7fa20d3ad000-7fa20d56a000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936731                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.24.so
7fa20d56a000-7fa20d76a000 ---p 001bd000 08:15 3936731                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.24.so
7fa20d76a000-7fa20d76e000 r-xp 001bd000 08:15 3936731                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.24.so
7fa20d76e000-7fa20d770000 rwxp 001c1000 08:15 3936731                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.24.so
7fa20d770000-7fa20d774000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa20d775000-7fa20d78b000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936771                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1
7fa20d78b000-7fa20d98a000 ---p 00016000 08:15 3936771                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1
7fa20d98a000-7fa20d98b000 r-xp 00015000 08:15 3936771                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1
7fa20d98b000-7fa20d98c000 rwxp 00016000 08:15 3936771                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1
7fa20d98d000-7fa20d98f000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936907                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libutil-2.24.so
7fa20d98f000-7fa20db8e000 ---p 00002000 08:15 3936907                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libutil-2.24.so
7fa20db8e000-7fa20db8f000 r-xp 00001000 08:15 3936907                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libutil-2.24.so
7fa20db8f000-7fa20db90000 rwxp 00002000 08:15 3936907                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libutil-2.24.so
7fa20db95000-7fa20dc9d000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936799                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm-2.24.so
7fa20dc9d000-7fa20de9c000 ---p 00108000 08:15 3936799                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm-2.24.so
7fa20de9c000-7fa20de9d000 r-xp 00107000 08:15 3936799                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm-2.24.so
7fa20de9d000-7fa20de9e000 rwxp 00108000 08:15 3936799                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm-2.24.so
7fa20dea5000-7fa20dea8000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 3936757                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl-2.24.so
7fa20dea8000-7fa20e0a7000 ---p 00003000 08:15 3936757                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl-2.24.so
7fa20e0a7000-7fa20e0a8000 r-xp 00002000 08:15 3936757                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl-2.24.so
7fa20e0a8000-7fa20e0a9000 rwxp 00003000 08:15 3936757                    /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl-2.24.so
7fa20e0ad000-7fa20e1e1000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11804976                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6.3.0
7fa20e1e1000-7fa20e3e1000 ---p 00134000 08:15 11804976                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6.3.0
7fa20e3e1000-7fa20e3e2000 r-xp 00134000 08:15 11804976                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6.3.0
7fa20e3e2000-7fa20e3e6000 rwxp 00135000 08:15 11804976                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6.3.0
7fa20e3ed000-7fa20e96f000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11410660                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/qt/lib/libQt5Core.so.5
7fa20e96f000-7fa20e97e000 rwxp 00581000 08:15 11410660                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/qt/lib/libQt5Core.so.5
7fa20e97e000-7fa20e982000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa20e985000-7fa20eefb000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11410670                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/qt/lib/libQt5Gui.so.5
7fa20eefb000-7fa20ef19000 rwxp 00576000 08:15 11410670                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/qt/lib/libQt5Gui.so.5
7fa20ef19000-7fa20ef1e000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa20ef25000-7fa20f546000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11410680                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/qt/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5
7fa20f546000-7fa20f57a000 rwxp 00621000 08:15 11410680                   /home/julius/Android/Sdk/emulator/lib64/qt/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5
7fa20f57a000-7fa20f57b000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0
7fa20f57d000-7fa20f5ca000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11806075                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpulse.so.0.20.1
7fa20f5ca000-7fa20f7ca000 ---p 0004d000 08:15 11806075                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpulse.so.0.20.1
7fa20f7ca000-7fa20f7cc000 r-xp 0004d000 08:15 11806075                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpulse.so.0.20.1
7fa20f7cc000-7fa20f7cd000 rwxp 0004f000 08:15 11806075                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpulse.so.0.20.1
7fa20f7cd000-7fa20f946000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 11806227                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6.0.22
7fa20f946000-7fa20fb45000 ---p 00179000 08:15 11806227                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6.0.22
7fa20fb45000-7fa20fb4f000 r-xp 00178000 08:15 1180622[ 436558]   WARN - run.EmulatorConnectionListener - Timed out after 300seconds waiting for emulator to come online.
```




Kenne mich auch mit Linux noch nicht so gut aus.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen,

Julius


----------



## Flown (1. Aug 2017)

Schon mal das HIER versucht?


----------



## Aruetiise (1. Aug 2017)

Jap habe ich aus gewähl. Geht leider immer noch nicht. Hatte ich auch schon gefunden


----------



## Flown (1. Aug 2017)

Schon mal debugged? HIER


----------



## Aruetiise (1. Aug 2017)

Ich habe es mit dem Treiber versucht hat auch nicht gefunzt. Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich werde mal am Wochenende ein Systemabbild von nem Intel Prozessor nehmen und keinen ARM in der Hoffnung das es dann geht werde dann nochmal schreiben.


----------

